# The Beer Thread...



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Given that we have a wine thread, and a light beer thread, I thought I'd take it upon myself to start a general beer thread.

I've had the pleasure of recently discovering Swordfish IPA (from my favourite Olympia brewery), but my regular favourites are the locally brewed Picaroon's Yippie IPA and Garrison's Imperial IPA.

Given that I'm off to the UK next week, I'm hoping to have new experiences to report, but I'd love to see what fellow EhMacian's favour.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

asahi, sapporo, steamwhistle, sam adams, heineken,


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Flying Monkey, Creemore, Guinness, Czechvar, Stiegl, Beau's Lugwrench. The first four I tend to drink when visiting local establishments and the latter two I buy at ye olde beer store for home consumption. That said, at the moment in my fridge there's one can each of Sapporo, Heineken and Mill St. Organic.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Belhaven Scottish Stout. Magically delicious. This was only available last winter from the lcbo. The only drink I've ever hunted down via roadtrip.

I like the Innis & Gunn Oak Aged, but very spotty luck with skunky bottles. I only get it if the flat is full fresh stock, then I take from the dark back of the shelf. Better luck with the 600ml bottles.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I like a variety of styles and it's been twenty years or more since I've had anything from Labatt or Molson (yech).

Sapporo, Guinness, Kilkenny, and I don't mind a Sleeman once in a while. Apart from these I usually go for the offerings of a few Quebec indies / microbreweries such as McAuslan (especially their Oatmeal Stout), l'Alchimiste, and of course our local gods of zymurgy, Unibroue.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

The ones that stick out in my head recently are Dead Elephant's Shamrock, Rousse's Red Ale, Neustadt 10w30, Murphy's Stout, and Muskoka Mad Tom's IPA.

Excellent british style bitters are my standby but not easy to find. I'm a sucker for craft brewers.

Erginder Weiss, Mill Street Tankhouse, Durham Hop Addict, Starvropremen, Czechwar, Asahi Extra Dry, Tiger, Maudite, Creemore, Spitfire all find their way into my fridge on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been making my own beer, and cider, for a number of years now. Anyone else doing this? I have a Coffee Porter in the fermenter now, and just bottled a Czech Pilsner last week. So, most of the beer I drink is my own. There's currently close to 85 litres of it in the house.

For commercial stuff, I like Garrison's Imperial IPA as well, and their Imperial Russian Stout. Late last year they made a Barley Wine that was pretty unbelievable. Propeller also makes a good IPA. There's a small brewery out here in the Annapolis Valley called Sea Level that does a lot of great beer as well.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

johnnyspade said:


> I've been making my own beer, and cider, for a number of years now. Anyone else doing this?


I used to brew my own, but it's been ages. It was fun, I really enjoyed it, and the beer was pretty good & satisfying (if I do say so myself) but I got tired of washing and sterilising all those bottles, my fermenting drum & carboys, and related equipment. I was going to get a kegging system but my plans conked out when my favourite beer supply shoppe in MTL closed & relocated way off island. One day I'll get back into it, I will...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Beer is like pizza to me. Even when it's bad, it's still pretty good to me. 

I pretty much like any beer pale and from Holland. 

My beer of choice is Grolsch. Kind of sentimentally attached to it as its a beer brewed in my mother's home town and where my favourite Dutch team is from. 










One of my biggest pet peeves in life though are "beer snobs". (Or any kind of food or drink snobs) People who think they know better than my taste-buds. 

I also can't stand really dark beer. I've never tried Guinness, ever in my life. The thought of it being so thick and dark makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> ...I also can't stand really dark beer. *I've never tried Guinness, ever in my life.* The thought of it being so thick and dark makes me sick to my stomach.


But if you haven't tried it how do you know you don't like it? I love Guinness and any good stout, Murphy's probably being my favourite.

Personally I like most kind of beers, not crazy about the Belgian beers I have tried with fruit and what not in them or their wheat beers. Right now my go to beer is Tuborg Gold, crisp and refreshing, good flavour that doesn't linger too long but just long enough.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Beer lovers in this thread should watch the doc "Beer wars" if they haven't already. 

Beau's Lugtread Lagered Ale RULES.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Unapologetic beer snob here (wearing a t-shirt from Stone right now that states "Fizzy Yellow Beer Is For Wussies").

No particular style preferred (not crazy about Belgian Tripels, I find the style cloyingly sweet), it just depends on the weather & the frame of mind. Living an hour from Montana exposes a whole market to add to the ones available in Canada. It's very cool to just walk into a grocery store and select from a couple hundred varieties.

A few favorites are Arrogant Bastard Ale from Stone, Sail Pale Ale from Widmer (one of my top 3), Shock Top Belgian White from Michelob, Maple Stout from Cannery, Inversion IPA from Deschutes, Sunset Wheat from Leinenkugel (top 5), Double Chocolate Stout from Wells & Young's (fabulous with chocolate pudding), Salmon Fly Honey Rye from Madison River and Pig's Ass Porter from Harvest Moon.

Have a week long motorcycle trip planned with a few friends around a brewery tour this summer in Montana. Looking to visit around 15 of the microbreweries of the 28 in the state. All trips, whether business or pleasure, are centered around visits to local micro- and craft- breweries.

Have a small circle of friends that engage whenever we can for beer tastings. I've had the pleasure of sampling over four hundred different beers in the last 5 years.

It's a great time to be a beer drinker.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I like to drink what's local. I prefer an ale to a lager. The micro-breweries (some which have pubs associated with them) can have some pretty tasty stuff. I tend to gravitate towards a Honey Ale, although I will get into something a bit darker if it sounds tasty. Most brew pubs will give you a 'taste' of something so you can decide if you want a full pint or glass.

Not a real fan of IPAs - not a fan of the 'bitter'.

A couple of my local favourites are Mount Begbie in Revelstoke and The Howe Sound Inn & Brewing Company - Howe Sound Beer in Squamish. But I usually just ask a local. 

When I was in Bremen (Germany) I did try the Becks, but found it a bit bitterer than I like.

Haven't been to Dublin to try Guinness, but my daughter has, and she was 'unimpressed'. 

Life is too short to be a beer snob. 

(Although currently I'm in Fort McMurray, and I asked the bartender 'what ales do you have on tap?' and she gave me this blank look, so I settled for a Rickards Red.)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I prefer wheat beers... Mill Street Witbeer, Blanche de Chambly, other stuff I can't remember...


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Beer? 

I always enjoy the beer that's going down, never the liked any beer going in the opposite direction of travel. Yeah pretty much sums up my preferences.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MLeh said:


> Life is too short to drink crappy beer.


Fixed that for you...


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

It really depends on the time of year, for me. When the weather is cooler, I love the hearty stouts and rich porters that are out there. As things warm up, I shift to ales, including IPAs, pilsners and lagers. I prefer my brew to be full-bodied and flavourful, so I'm turned off of a lot of the mainstream brewers, notably the American-style lagers, which taste like salty water to me.

Right now, I'm sampling the special six pack of the Creemore Springs variety selection. All very tasty, so far!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

Sonal said:


> I prefer wheat beers... Mill Street Witbeer, Blanche de Chambly, other stuff I can't remember...


I tend towards the same types of beer, mostly belgian wheat beers ... Leffe, Hoegaarden, etc. I don't think I've had a belgian beer I don't like to date. That said I'm not a big beer drinker any longer so less opportunity to widen my palette. 

Now if you all want to talk about Whiskey .... that's another story


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Fixed that for you...


Had I been drinking a beer when I read this, it would come out my nose.

I'm not sure I'm a beer snob, at least not in the sense that I turn down my nose at what someone else might be drinking, since when it is wrong to have a preference, right? But, I am pretty particular about what I drink. The light lagers, like Coors, Molson, etc. just don't do it for me. I prefer the darker beers, like stouts and porters, even in the middle of Summer. In fact, I'll even drink them about a half hour out of the fridge so they're not too cold.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> But if you haven't tried it how do you know you don't like it


Because I hate dark beer. I hate creamy beer. I hate thick beer. People have it described to me as follows:

- Rich, heavy taste
- Hint of coffee like flavour
- "Steak in a glass"
- Fairly bitter with a slight sweet taste
etc...

Every description I have ever heard sounds awful to me. It's hard for some people to grasp, but not everyone has the same taste-buds. 

It's like trying to tell someone who hates seafood, they should try the nastiest, fishiest looking piece of fish around. 

I love a good pale lager. Love it. :love2: I guess I'm a wuss. 

Dark beer. Creamy beer. Thick beer. Blech. XX)


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I must say, I do get a chuckle when I hear someone turn up their nose at a carlsberg in favour of a stella artois.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

It has been my observation, towards the end of a gathering, the favourite beer is always what ever is unopened in the box or in the cooler.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

MLeh said:


> A couple of my local favourites are Mount Begbie in Revelstoke


Thanks! Excellent beer. I had the Pale Ale at the Italian Kitchen in Vernon last year but couldn't quite remember the name, I would have to drink one again to remember why I highly regarded this beer. I don't know if it's available at the Government stores or not, certainly the private ones won't have it.

My fallback beer that's available at practically any pub is Alexander Keith's IPA, I used to prefer Rickard's Red, I still have it on occasion but there's no character in that beer anymore. The new Rickard's Dark is intriguing though. 

The beer I stock in my house is the Steam Whistle Pilsner, I first tried this beer when I went to the Roundhouse in Toronto back in my 2006 East Coast tour... fell in love with it but it was only available on Ontario and Alberta... until just a few months ago. BC Government Liquor Stores now carry this gem. It's light enough to be an everyday beer yet it's got good flavour and a refreshing finish and it's got true micro brew character.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Fixed that for you...


You have a point there ...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Because I hate dark beer. I hate creamy beer. I hate thick beer. People have it described to me as follows:
> 
> - Rich, heavy taste
> - Hint of coffee like flavour
> ...


Those are about the worst descriptions of a beer I've ever heard. "Steak in a glass?" mmmmm... gimme some of that. XX) "May I pour you a medium rare, sir?" :lmao:

Tastes change, with beer especially. Don't ever deprive yourself of a chance to try something new. I must have had at least a Guinness a year for 9 years before I actually would ever found myself craving it.

I had friends who constantly ordered a "crown Float" which I think was a misnomer but was strongbow cider with a floating Guinness topper. It didn't help me like Guinness any faster but it was a tasty concoction by itself.

Guinness is okay. Murphy's FTW.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

mguertin said:


> I tend towards the same types of beer, mostly belgian wheat beers ... Leffe, Hoegaarden, etc. I don't think I've had a belgian beer I don't like to date. That said I'm not a big beer drinker any longer so less opportunity to widen my palette.
> 
> Now if you all want to talk about Whiskey .... that's another story


+1 and +1. My story's the same. Prefer Belgian Whites, especially Hoegaarden, but have moved on to whiskys now. Used to drink only Single Malts, but have now developed a taste for Canadian Rye too and a few blended scotches.

I also have a fondness for Kingfisher, a beer from India that's more easily available in the UK than in India. Go figure!

Cheers


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just to prove I'm not close-minded, I will try a Guinness (Authentic at a good pub) just to try it. Hey, you never know.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Just to prove I'm not close-minded, I will try a Guinness (Authentic at a good pub) just to try it. Hey, you never know.


You may want to start with Murphy's (not quite as bitter) and have it with some really good fish 'n' chips and you may find yourself hooked. 

I didn't like Guinness the first few times I had it and then I had a Murphy's exactly the way I just described and I loved it. So the next time I had the opportunity to try a Guinness again I did and lo and behold I liked it.

One thing I can say about stouts is that probably more than any other beer, your enjoyment of it will be linked to a bar keeps skill in pouring it, as it is actually a skill and they have to know what they are doing for you to get the full experience and enjoyment from it, so I would only have a stout in a place that has integrity when it comes to their draft and pouring skills (as you suggest in your post, it is the right approach), not just any old place that carries it... order it from what appears to be and actually is in the old tradition of pubs.

Another thing I would suggest is that to introduce yourself to stouts in cool months.... October to April as it is properly severed warmer than other beers and isn't a "refreshing" beer, it is meant to be hearty.

I tend to drink different beers depending on the seasons... lagers and pilsners in the warm months and stouts and ales in the cooler months... seems to work for me, FWIW....


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

My current 'go to' beer is Alexander Kieth's Red Amber ale. Last summer down east I stumbled on a new Kieth's Dark Ale. Very distinct from the Guiness, porter/stout style, it is a true ale and a recommended 'try' for any travelling to the right coast this summer.

Don't much like those Euro-trash lagers, but at the end of the day if that is all that is in the ice, I'll take one for the team.... 

But Ii like a lot of different beers.

As for Beau's if you like LugTread you'll love their (seasonal, I think) BogWater.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Like many others here have said, I find my taste in beer changes with the seasons/weather (not to mention what I'm eating, if anything, with it). And of course, beer that someone else is buying always tastes better 

Kingfisher is really good with a good hot vidaloo, Dos Equis Amber with mexican food, and Kirin larger with sushi.

About the only beer I really can't stand is Budweiser.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Do I need to start a "Root Beer" thread, or can we all just get along in here?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Just to prove I'm not close-minded, I will try a Guinness (Authentic at a good pub) just to try it. Hey, you never know.


Now in my opinion FWW there are other stouts that make Guinness look pale by comparison.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Do I need to start a "Root Beer" thread, or can we all just get along in here?


 ...or spruce beer

Spruce beer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Do I need to start a "Root Beer" thread, or can we all just get along in here?





BigDL said:


> ...or spruce beer
> 
> Spruce beer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


No alcohol content and it really isn't beer or ale (as in ginger) as far as I am concerned... otherwise it is just pop. That's the way I see it anyhow...

I hate both root beer and spruce beer... gag.... but I do enjoy ginger ale even though it really is just ginger pop and not ginger ale IMO.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

BigDL said:


> Now in my opinion FWW there are other stouts that make Guinness look pale by comparison.


St. Ambroise Noire for one. Very good beer, unlike Guinness.



Oh no I didn't!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Do I need to start a "Root Beer" thread, or can we all just get along in here?





BigDL said:


> ...or spruce beer
> 
> Spruce beer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





screature said:


> No alcohol content and it really isn't beer or ale (as in ginger) as far as I am concerned... otherwise it is just pop.


As noted in the Wikipedia articles on both Spruce Beer and Root Beer, both can be alcoholic. In fact historically both were alcoholic long before the soda pop versions were ever imagined. I rather suspect our inventive ancestors would have thought a non-alcoholic version somewhat pointless (like decaffeinated







coffee). Both Spruce and Root beer are representative of our ancestors creativity in the search for alcohol and thrived in times and places where the usual ingredients were either difficult to obtain or too expensive.

Just another attempt to answer the universal human need to 'get bent'.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Just to add a few Wellington (Russian Imperial Stout, Best Bitter), Neustadt's (10w30), Amsterdam's (Frambroise, Nut Brown Ale), KLB (Rasberry Wheat), Mill Street (Coffee Porter, Tankhouse ale), Propeller (Best Bitter), Magnotta (Altbeir), Flying Monkey (Hoptical Illusion, Neutherworld), Iron Spike (Dead Elephant), Scotch Irish (SGT. Major, Cpl Punishment) there are other that have been already mentioned, but these are some of my favourites from breweries. The Pepperwood in burlington makes some great brews so does the Merchant Ale House in St Catharines, both are brew pubs. There are many more but these are ones that I have had in the last year, some at beer tastings others in my fridge.

Here is a website that lists Ontario micro brews. To many great beers, so little liver. 

Ontario Craft Brewers - Ontario Craft Brewers: Read about craft beer, and small-batch brewing with natural ingredients!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

screature said:


> You may want to start with Murphy's (not quite as bitter) and have it with some really good fish 'n' chips and you may find yourself hooked.
> 
> I didn't like Guinness the first few times I had it and then I had a Murphy's exactly the way I just described and I loved it. So the next time I had the opportunity to try a Guinness again I did and lo and behold I liked it.
> 
> ...


Everything he just said.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Another fine top fermented beer from the Cologne region,
> 
> Owned by Dusseldorf brewing giants and owners of Schlosser Alt, Brau und Brunnen, this beer has its origins in a different sort of Beer, for this reason it is often smirked at by traditionalists of Cologne who complain of the distance of the brewers. However since the 1960s Kuppers, which comes from the word Kufer, or Cooper (barrel maker) has been producing a wonderful spritzy, fruity Kölsch bier.
> 
> ...


and 












> In Bavaria, where beer is an art form to some and a religion to the rest, Hacker-Pschorr Munich Gold is recognized as the benchmark of the lager style. The Hacker-Pschorr Brewery is known as Bavaria’s Heaven – “Himmel der Bayern.” Hacker-Pschorr’s Munich Gold represents the real thing from one of the oldest breweries in Munich.


My 2 favourite beers.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*170-Yr-Old Shipwrecked Beer Reveals No Live Yeast Cells, Seawater Contamination, 'Beautiful Pale Golden Color'*



> The VTT Technical Research Centre of Finland has examined one of five bottles of beer salvaged last summer by divers from the wreck of a ship that sank an estimated 170 years ago in the Åland Islands. The examination yielded a wealth of detail about the beer, even indications of how it was brewed. The research will continue by examining another bottle.
> 
> VTT Technical Research Centre of Finland was commissioned by the Government of Åland to study the composition of the shipwreck beer and identify the type of yeast used to brew it. The aim of this project was to study what early 19th-century beer was like and whether its production process could be reverse-engineered and the beer replicated.


(More at: UnderWaterTimes / See also EarthSky.org for another report with images)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> As noted in the Wikipedia articles on both Spruce Beer and Root Beer, both can be alcoholic. In fact historically both were alcoholic long before the soda pop versions were ever imagined. I rather suspect our inventive ancestors would have thought a non-alcoholic version somewhat pointless (like decaffeinated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the history lesson rgray... very interesting. I have to say though that even if modern root beer and spruce beer did have alcohol content I would still hate them... once again... gag...


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

During a lunch break from an international Brewmaster convention, the Canadian orders a Molson Ex, the american orders a Budwieser and the irishman orders a glass of water... to the odd looks of his compatiotes he quips...
"If you guys are not drinking beer, I won't either..."


----------



## lukasf (Oct 31, 2010)

> During a lunch break from an international Brewmaster convention, the Canadian orders a Molson Ex, the american orders a Budwieser and the irishman orders a glass of water... to the odd looks of his compatiotes he quips...
> "If you guys are not drinking beer, I won't either..."


That's true - beer is only from four countries - Germany (Bavaria), the Czech Republic, Belgium and Ireland ...

Others are just pops/sodas ...


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

screature said:


> Thanks for the history lesson rgray... very interesting. I have to say though that even if modern root beer and spruce beer did have alcohol content I would still hate them... once again... gag...


I picked up some Spruce beer on the Ile d'Orleans while travelling through Quebec last Fall. The brewer claimed it would "put wood in your pencil" ... not that I asked. There wasn't really an overwhelming sense of pine smell or taste, but let's just say I wouldn't drink it again.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Sheer snobbery. Poland makes a slew of great, tasty beers. Canada and America have tons of great microbrews. Heck, even the Italians can brew a good beer when they put their mind to it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Max said:


> Sheer snobbery. Poland makes a slew of great, tasty beers. Canada and America have tons of great microbrews. Heck, even the Italians can brew a good beer when they put their mind to it.


What post are you referring to Max? I think most countries can make a decent brew from China to Japan to Mexico etc....


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

BigDL said:


> Now in my opinion FWW there are other stouts that make Guinness look pale by comparison.


I like Guinness but it's by no means the best stout out there. As far as stouts go, it's actually quite mild at only around 4% alc, I believe.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnnyspade said:


> I picked up some Spruce beer on the Ile d'Orleans while travelling through Quebec last Fall. The brewer claimed it would "put wood in your pencil" ... not that I asked. There wasn't really an overwhelming sense of pine smell or taste, but let's just say I wouldn't drink it again.


Yeah... they all still have a "coniferious" taste to them though... kind of like Retsina in the wine world... I hate that s**t.

You have to try everything once though to truly know if you like it or not.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Max said:


> Sheer snobbery. Poland makes a slew of great, tasty beers. Canada and America have tons of great microbrews. Heck, even the Italians can brew a good beer when they put their mind to it.


this is true. Despite there being quite a lot of soda/pop beers in the US, I have played many an establish that had a brewery right on the premises that put out some fantastic beers.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

johnnyspade said:


> I like Guinness but it's by no means the best stout out there. As far as stouts go, it's actually quite mild at only around 4% alc, I believe.


Draught and Draught cans, shipped from Ireland, are 4.1-4.3%. Domestically produced Guinness Extra Stout is 5%.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Screature: I was responding to lukasf's contention and in the time it took to post the a new post had come up.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting in this thread as with a few other threads if someone has a strong personal opinion on a particular (matter) beer the person will beat others' opinion into submission.

A not my taste isn't sufficient for some folks.

Everyone else should just capitulate to the omniscience authoritative (opinion) taste buds. 

It seems all references to the offending (matter) beer must be rescinded and an apology might be in order for even raising the matter in the first place.

Just saying with all due respect.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No matter what style or brand you prefer to drink in the end we are all talking about the same thing. 

Beer. 

Mmm. 

Good.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Draught and Draught cans, shipped from Ireland, are 4.1-4.3%. Domestically produced Guinness Extra Stout is 5%.


I actually like the domestically produced Guinness Extra Stout... in the winter. I drink it often and actually prefer it to draught cans, shipped from Ireland. Not that they are bad, I like them as well.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Max said:


> Screature: I was responding to lukasf's contention and in the time it took to post the a new post had come up.


I see now...

Somehow I missed lukasf's post, probably a good thing as I totally agree with you... what an arrogant, elitist, snobbish and misguided post. Glad you saw it first as I probably would not have been so polite.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

The Doug said:


> No matter what style or brand you prefer to drink in the end we are all talking about the same thing.
> 
> Beer.
> 
> ...


"I would kill everyone in this room for a drop of sweet beer."

Homer Simpson


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I think I might actually be allergic to beer. 

Yeah, the other day I drank a lot of it and I threw up.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

BigDL said:


> Interesting in this thread as with a few other threads if someone has a strong personal opinion on a particular (matter) beer the person will beat others' opinion into submission.
> 
> A not my taste isn't sufficient for some folks.
> 
> ...


Hey, beer is a passion with some of us._ Just saying with all due respect._

If you don't like the message, you remain free, as always, to ignore it.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Max said:


> Hey, beer is a passion with some of us._ Just saying with all due respect._
> 
> If you don't like the message, you remain free, as always, to ignore it.


I recently drank a case of Bud but I'm no wiser.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

BigDL said:


> I recently drank a case of Bud but I'm no wiser.


Where's the "groan" smily when you really need it.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

My beer snobbery extends to the clear lagers in the Pilsner style and ice cold. Mostly Czech and German varieties with a strong hoppy flavour, but on hot days even the "buck-a-beer" p**s-water variety will do, provided they're ice cold.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> "I would kill everyone in this room for a drop of sweet beer."
> 
> Homer Simpson


Homer (to Bart): Son, a woman is a lot like a refrigerator. They're about 6 ft tall, they hold stuff... No, actually a woman is a lot like a beer. They look good, smell good, you'd step over your own grandmother just to get one!!(chugs a beer) but one woman's not enough! Soon you'll want to drink another woman! (time lapse, Homer drank all the beer and is hammered) So I says to the guy, you want your money? You come get it! Cause I don't know where it is ya baloney! You make me wanna wretch (passes out snoring).

BigDL: it's all in good fun. After all, what were encouraging is open-mindedness and new experiences. No one's going over to anyone's house with a beer funnel.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

BigDL said:


> Interesting in this thread as with a few other threads if someone has a strong personal opinion on a particular (matter) beer the person will beat others' opinion into submission.
> 
> A not my taste isn't sufficient for some folks.
> 
> ...


Beating other opinions into submission is not neccesary, but you will all be happier when you admit that I am right...:heybaby::lmao:


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

screature said:


> I actually like the domestically produced Guinness Extra Stout... in the winter. I drink it often and actually prefer it to draught cans, shipped from Ireland. Not that they are bad, I like them as well.


The key word here is the "extra" as that's the extra little boost to the abv. 5% is still pretty mild though. Many brewers will boost the alcohol in some of their beers but it's the good brewers that boost it without making the beer taste boozy. One of our breweries here in the East, Garrison, makes a Russian Imperial Stout that's really good. I make a Double Oatmeal Stout that's a shade under 7% but that's as far as I've been able to push it without it starting to taste off.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

JAMG said:


> Beating other opinions into submission is not neccesary, but you will all be happier when you admit that I am right...:heybaby::lmao:


As I can't take any position to the contrary so what am I *left*?


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Rogue Morimoto Soba Ale. (Oregon US)
Very refreshing, good for a hot day. The roasted buckwheat gives it a definite citrus note, and a nice bitter finish.
Big 650ml bottle, price to match, but worth it as a one for the day. I wish Rogue would make their beer in regular sized bottles, or even 500ml.
There is a paper label over the US bottle info that says 3.8% alc Light Beer, but as the bottle sweats, another paper label under that showing through saying 5% alc. This beer does not have light beer flavour, it is full flavoured.

I thought this review was right on:
Beer Review: Rogue Morimoto Soba Ale


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I've had a number from the Rogue family, but not this one. I saw it on the shelf of my favorite Lethbridge beer store a while back. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Rogue makes great beer. I haven't had one that I didn't like. It's very difficult to get here in Nova Scotia but easy to find when I'm in the US. Their Double Chocolate Stout is really good.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnnyspade said:


> The key word here is the "extra" as that's the extra little boost to the abv. 5% is still pretty mild though. Many brewers will boost the alcohol in some of their beers but it's the good brewers that boost it without making the beer taste boozy. One of our breweries here in the East, Garrison, makes a Russian Imperial Stout that's really good. I make a Double Oatmeal Stout that's a shade under 7% but that's as far as I've been able to push it without it starting to taste off.


Aside for the extra alcohol there is something "extra" about the overall flavour as well. I find the canned import to be rather "thin" in flavour by comparison to the Guniness Extra Stout. To me I find the extra stout to be just "tastier" than the imported canned variety here, which according to those that I have spoken to who have had the original in Ireland is nothing like the stuff they import here.


----------



## bizarro (Jul 5, 2011)

Good ol' Moosehead does the job for me.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I know it's lacking in originality, but in my opinion, nothing beats an ice cold Corona with lime on a steamy day.

Another new fave for me is a pint of Big Rock Grasshopper with a lemon wedge.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

WOW! Just returned from the Real Canadian Superstore liquor store where they put their Big Rock made PC brand of beers on sale today only for $6 per dozen. The lineup was incredible and they sold four pallets in 30 minutes. They limited it to eight dozen per customer and everyone in line had eight cases. More pallets on the way for this afternoon.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh to be out of Ontario. Here beer is regulated so much that deals are rare and barely worthwhile.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Last night's delicious offering. Heading out tonight to my local and will I'm sure be imbibing in some more. Although the Big Rock Grasshopper is an equal temptation.

SINC: what a deal! I can't remember a 6 being $3.00! I hope you stocked up!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Between a buddy, my wife and I we picked up 20 cases. 240 beer for $120. My summer of discontent just turned into my summer of 50 cent beer.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> Between a buddy, my wife and I we picked up 20 cases. 240 beer for $120. My summer of discontent just turned into my summer of 50 cent beer.


Chug!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

jwootton said:


> Oh to be out of Ontario. Here beer is regulated so much that deals are rare and barely worthwhile.


I cross the river in Ottawa to buy beer in Quebec at a 30% discount. No BEAUS though.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Anyone still like Moosehead? The axeman cometh.

Former beer executive Dick Oland reportedly killed with an axe - The Globe and Mail


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Carried this one over from the photography thred:



screature said:


> did you notice any difference between having them there than here in terms of taste? I have heard from many different people that the Guinness we get here is very different from the Guinness we get here so I was wondering if it is the same for the other brands as well.


We had Guinness a few times. Once at the top of the factory after touring the facility. They were rich and cold (yes, cold). They didn't have the watery quality you sometimes get here or the slight, bitter dirty ashtray aftertaste.

Now I say dirty ashtray lovingly because Guinness is a personal favourite, but it remains,_ dirty ashtray..._

We had some again at The John Mulligan Pub. An 18th century delight on Poolbeg Street. The Guinness here was a bit warmer and creamier. Friggen delicious comes to mind and when I think of it, quite unlike any I've had here. 

The Harp and Smithwicks also had a milder, less bitter quality to them. In fact, when having a Beef and Guinness stew, an ice cold Harp accompaniment is heavenly.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mrjimmy said:


> Carried this one over from the photography thred:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for remembering mrj and for the report... much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

The Guinness we get here is the exact same as the Guinness in Ireland and the UK. All North American Draught Guinness, and Draught cans, are brewed and imported from St. James Gate Brewery. Except for special events, which are flown in, Guinness comes to NA from Dublin by boat... Perhaps it's the travel that accounts for the taste difference?! In the UK and Ireland the sell Guinness as traditional and Extra Cold. Comes from the same keg, but the Extra Cold goes through a chilled delivery system similar to Molson Canadian and Coors Light Draught available here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The Guinness we get here is the exact same as the Guinness in Ireland and the UK. All North American Draught Guinness, and Draught cans, are brewed and imported from St. James Gate Brewery. Except for special events, which are flown in, Guinness comes to NA from Dublin by boat... P*erhaps it's the travel that accounts for the taste difference?*! In the UK and Ireland the sell Guinness as traditional and Extra Cold. Comes from the same keg, but the Extra Cold goes through a chilled delivery system similar to Molson Canadian and Coors Light Draught available here.


Perhaps, because I have a few friends who have been to Ireland and swear that it tastes different there. I know it is only anecdotal, but that is what they all have told me.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

screature said:


> Perhaps, because I have a few friends who have been to Ireland and swear that it tastes different there. I know it is only anecdotal, but that is what they all have told me.


Maybe it's just being there that does it or maybe it is the long journey across the Atlantic but it did taste different. 

If you do ever go and plan on visiting the factory, drink in the surroundings first and then run as fast as you can to the observation room at the top and savour that pint. The museum was a total bore.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

screature said:


> Perhaps, because I have a few friends who have been to Ireland and swear that it tastes different there. I know it is only anecdotal, but that is what they all have told me.


I lived in Dublin for a number of years (then London), dated a girl briefly who worked for the Guinness marketing department and drank Guinness almost exclusively (aside from a lager top on a Sunday lunch) and can tell you, with the exception of freshness, it tastes the same.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I lived in Dublin for a number of years (then London), dated a girl briefly who worked for the Guinness marketing department and drank Guinness almost exclusively (aside from a lager top on a Sunday lunch) and can tell you, with the exception of freshness, it tastes the same.


Well then maybe it is the "freshness" they noticed. Still someday I would like to enjoy a Guinness in Ireland.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

mrjimmy said:


> If you do ever go and plan on visiting the factory, drink in the surroundings first and then run as fast as you can to *the observation room at the top* and savour that pint.


Circa March 2003


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Fabulous view from up there, isn't it? It doesn't hurt having a pint or two of the brown as accompaniment.

From up there we spotted (what we thought was) Kiliman Gaol, which looked quite close. After quite a stagger up the way we took the tour. We needed many more after that very sobering experience.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mrjimmy said:


> Fabulous view from up there, isn't it? It doesn't hurt having a pint or two of the brown as accompaniment.
> 
> From up there we spotted (what we thought was) Kiliman Gaol, which looked quite close. After quite a stagger up the way we took the tour. We needed many more after that very sobering experience.


Boy... sounds like that tour is a definite must *not* see.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

screature said:


> Boy... sounds like that tour is a definite must *not* see.


Au contraire. A must see indeed.


----------



## gnrd (Apr 3, 2009)

Wellington County Dark in the Winter, Beau's Lugtread in the Summer - wish you could get Beau's at the Beer Store in Ontario - for now just at LCBO.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just to keep things in perspective:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just getting things ready to embark on the Great Montana Brew Tour. There's 27 craft/microbreweries in the state, buddy of mine & I are planning to visit 24. We'll see how successful we are in 10 days...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Just getting things ready to embark on the Great Montana Brew Tour. There's 27 craft/microbreweries in the state, buddy of mine & I are planning to visit 24. We'll see how successful we are in 10 days...


When ya hunker down for the night, have a couple fer me OK?

Ride safely and just sip on the sample stuff while yer wrasslin' that hog down the backroads.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Newstadt Scottish Ale is delicious. It Hit the shelves in the LCBO recently. Was the most well rounded beer (pardon me, Ale) i've had in a while.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone going to beer fest tomorrow? i have "hoptimized" my tickets to get double the samples and 1 hr early entrance. 

not looking fwd to work monday am...urrrggh


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> When ya hunker down for the night, have a couple fer me OK?
> 
> Ride safely and just sip on the sample stuff while yer wrasslin' that hog down the backroads.


Thx, I think we can accommodate. 

Looking forward to the drags tomorrow, nothing quite like 6 second, 200mph Hawgs on nitromethane leaving the launchpad 60 feet in front of you. Bleachers just shake...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

broad said:


> anyone going to beer fest tomorrow? i have "hoptimized" my tickets to get double the samples and 1 hr early entrance.
> 
> not looking fwd to work monday am...urrrggh


It's always in such an obscure location, I'll pass.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> Just to keep things in perspective:


Depends on where you are in Germany, In Berlin, I found that the beer was lamer,
Where as in Munich, The beer was definitely fuller bodied.

Then there is Yeast beer, Completely different than any beer you can get in North America.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Just came back from the distillery complex in east-end of the COTU... bellied on up to the bar at an oyster place and enjoyed two rounds of Mill St. Cobblestone Stout. A bit of smooth, dark heaven.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Max said:


> Just came back from the distillery complex in east-end of the COTU... bellied on up to the bar at an oyster place and enjoyed two rounds of Mill St. Cobblestone Stout. A bit of smooth, dark heaven.


Mmmmm....Mill street, That used to be our clubhouse,
Now it's Timmy's Lakeshore, You can understand why.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Max said:


> Just came back from the distillery complex in east-end of the COTU... bellied on up to the bar at an oyster place and enjoyed two rounds of Mill St. Cobblestone Stout. A bit of smooth, dark heaven.


Cheers!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Lugtread is most definitely a have in this house, Jimbo. Discovered it for the first time in The Cheshire Cat, outside of Carp. Yummers.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Max said:


> Lugtread is most definitely a have in this house, Jimbo. Discovered it for the first time in The Cheshire Cat, outside of Carp. Yummers.


I recently had a couple of pints of it in the new House on Parliament (for those who live in the COTU). It was delicious but noticed it finished a little on the bitter side. Excellent nonetheless.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

My wife and I usually split a bottle, mrjimmy, and leave it at that. It's a bit of a meal, after which, if we still want a brew, we go for something lighter, more summery, packing less substance.

Today my best friend turned 50.... so last night we went to Betty's on King St, in the upstairs room, and drank some lovely brews with his family and closest friends. My wife and I drank Guinness; I am something of a recent convert, never having partaken of it until 5 years ago. Something so lovely about it. But I'm also partial to Kilkenny, as well as a number of east Euro brews - a roughly equal mix of Czech and Polish ones.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Just getting things ready to embark on the Great Montana Brew Tour. There's 27 craft/microbreweries in the state, buddy of mine & I are planning to visit 24. We'll see how successful we are in 10 days...


I'm jealous. I was through Montana about 7 years ago and had some great beer there. I'm heading out on a tasting trip of my own through New England in October. It's mostly a cider tasting trip but there are some nano-breweries on the list as well.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

SINC said:


> Just to keep things in perspective:


I know it's a joke... but I just don't get the Canadian air of superiority in this area.

Most people still drink Blue, Canadian and the like. Those major domestic brands are no better than Bud, Bud Light, Corona, Pabst, Miller, Coors Light -- all of which are hugely popular in this country. Odd, if ours is so much better, why do we lap up the evil non-Canadian swill?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

iMatt said:


> I know it's a joke... but I just don't get the Canadian air of superiority in this area.
> 
> Most people still drink Blue, Canadian and the like. Those major domestic brands are no better than Bud, Bud Light, Corona, Pabst, Miller, Coors Light -- all of which are hugely popular in this country. Odd, if ours is so much better, why do we lap up the evil non-Canadian swill?


Who's "we"?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

jimbotelecom said:


> Who's "we"?


The Canadian market in aggregate. Don't worry, I'm not saying any particular person is part of that "we" -- I know I'm not.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

iMatt said:


> The Canadian market in aggregate. Don't worry, I'm not saying any particular person is part of that "we" -- I know I'm not.


Maybe you should have used the sarcastic font! Lol


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So... (re: the Great Montana Brew Tour)

Ended up tasting 140 different samples from 21 breweries across the great state of Montana in 7 days during a 1900 mile whirlwind motorcycle trip. In a word? Wow.

General observations: There is a spirit of comaraderie among the microbrewers. Not a single one had a bad thing to say about any of the others. Frequently it was quite the opposite and a particular brew from another microbrewery would be recommended. Once the nature of our mission was revealed, most (with a single exception, noted below) would sit down and talk with us about the brewery, how it got started, the types of brews they had created, how they got to their locations, the nature of a microbrew operation, etc. Most were united in their front to change restrictions on hours (as microbrewers, they are only allowed to serve 4-8 PM, unless they have a state issued license, expensive & hard to come by). Some have longer hours because of the license. 

Most would serve up a taster tray with 2oz-6oz of each beer they brewed, enabling us to sample without becoming intoxicated. If the samples were smaller, we'd order two trays, one for each of us. Larger samples ended up being split between the two of us.

The largest microbrewery in the state is Big Sky in Missoula at 40,000 bbls/year. All the others are <10,000, a magic number in Montana brewing. If you are under that capacity, you can charge for your samples. It's that simple. Over that, they must be served free. As such, there's no such thing as a microbrewery with 12,000-15,000 bbls/yr capacity because of the losses of serving samples free. Most we talked to who were just under the limit and looking at expanding were looking at doubling capacity to ~20,000. It just didn't make financial sense to go smaller.

I believe every brewery we visited had multiple bulk refillable containers for sale, everything from 40oz stainless steel water bottles to 1/2 gallon glass "growlers" and occasionally larger containers, in addition to pony kegs, kegs, etc. Due to the cost of bottles, cases, caps, labor, etc, not everyone had bottled beer.

The good: We never had a bad beer once, save one that had gone sour in the taps. Most were very drinkable, some were exceptional. Billings is a premium locale (I have beer envy), it's the largest city in Montana (at around 125,000) and has 4 (four!) microbreweries. :love2:

The bad: A few of the breweries make exquisite efforts to hide hours, addresses, and phone numbers. You should be able to find any and all of this info on the opening web page (keep the info current, too!). We weren't the only ones on a mission, we crossed paths with many folk who were doing the same thing as us. There were two breweries we did not visit because we simply could find no hours listed anywhere. A third got a narrow break because the bartender at another brewery worked part time at the third & was able to get us opening hours. Not everybody is on Facebook, either.

Some of the taster tray prices were ridiculous. The worst was $6 for 4-4 oz samples. You could get a pint for less than half that. Yes, there's more time involved in the tray but it doesn't encourage me to order a pint after I've just been fleeced and I'm likely to say something negative about you on the intertoob, Kettle House in Missoula.

Speaking of Kettle House, that's also where the customer service was worst. The place was busy but they are far more interested in selling pints to the college kids than medium to long term investment in PR. I'm not asking you to sit down & talk with us when you're running your backside off but a smile goes a long way. That and making whatever smart a$$ comment you made about us to your co-worker who then laughed and looked over her shoulder at us turned the whole experience negative. I can't recall much about the beer, at that point I was just throwing them back to get the hell out of the place. I should have figgered we were at the wrong place when the front of the building was littered with bicycles, the average customer age was 21-1/2 and they had beer names like Poshed Chocolate Hemp Porter, Bong Water Pale Ale, Fem Ale Cream Ale. I've had some of your product before. I'm much less inclined to purchase it now... tptptptp

The beer: I'm unable to pick just one beer from the trip as a favorite. I'm guessing of the nearly 12 dozen samples we tried, I'd pick 10 or 12 as top shelf. Quick mentions: Scottish Ale aged in bourban casks from Red Lodge Ales in Red Lodge, Hop Delivery Vehicle IPA from Carter's Brewing in Billings, Sharptail Pale Ale from Montana Brewing in Billings, Dark Mexican Lager from Big Sky in Missoula, Brown Ale from Flathead Brewing in Bigfork and Wild Huckleberry Wheat from Great Northern Brewing in Whitefish. Also mixed two at Blacksmith Brewing in Stevensville. One was Pulaski Porter, a beautiful big bodied porter with coffee and chocolate notes in the nose & on the palate. The second was Coconut Porter on nitrogen, a thinner, light-bodied porter with a big coconut nose & flavour. I wasn't as enamored with the second, I just prefer a "bigger" porter. Asked the bartender to mix them 1/2 & 1/2 & got a pint I'd drink all the time. Great combo, lightened the coconut some and gave it some body, as well. I hope they name it after me... Flathead Brewing had their own combo, a 50/50 mixture of their Flathead Cherry Ale and Slurry Bomber Stout called a Cherry Bomb. Very nice. They also had a plain old root beer that was as good as any I've ever had. Give Jamie behind the bar a hug, she could use it.

My favorite brewery was Carter's in Billings, an old train station, it was Hop Heaven. We sampled only four of probably 10 or 12, one was a Pale Ale, two were IPA's and the 4th an Imperial IPA. Quarry in Butte was probably the least favorite, everything just seemed too dialed back & safe. Nothing bad (aside from the Irish that was sour), just...vanilla.

If you go see Bill at Neptune's in Livingston enroute to Yellowstone Park, make some time. He won't let you out the door until you had a chance to sample everything, plus food, plus regale you with stories. Helluva host. Thx, Bill.

One feature I _really_ liked at Great Northern in Whitefish was their beer sheet. They had a description of each beer, including nose, palate, hops used, malts used, ABV, IBU, etc. Really handy, should be required at all breweries.

All this being said, we missed three microbreweries on the eastern state border, one in Laurel that just started up and two in Helena. We heard tell of a new one opening soon in Great Falls, too. Makes for another short trip...

Postscript: If you've never been up Beartooth Pass south of Red Lodge, just go. Peaks at 10,800 feet. Damn fine riding.

Now, about next year...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

@FeXL

Wow. Sounds like a great trip, with some pretty good samples. Thanks for the detailed review!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, it was a lot of fun. I'd highly recommend anyone taking in at least part of the trip. Montana is a beautiful state with geography ranging from the prairies to foothills to mountains. Our route was Lethbridge, Medicine Hat, Wild Horse, Havre, Great Falls, Billings, Red Lodge, Beartooth Pass/northern Yellowstone, Livingston, Bozeman, Big Sky, Belgrade, Butte, south and east to Hamilton, Stevensville, Missoula, Polson, Lakeside, Bigfork, and Whitefish. Ton of history there, as well. While it would have been nice to take in more of the touristy stuff, our trip had a purpose and we stayed with it. In many respects, we've sown seeds for future excursions.

Something I neglected to mention was pint prices: ranged from $1.5 to about $3 US. My trip partner (from Calgary) couldn't get over that. He typically pays $6-$9.

One other thing. I don't typically drink big, roasty full bodied porters & stouts in hot weather. I find them oppressive in the heat, more a fall/winter/spring style for my taste. Surprisingly (to me) I had a number on this trip despite the heat going into the high 80's/low 90's some days. Sure, we were sitting in cooler buildings, sometimes air conditioned, sample sizes were a few ounces (with the rare pint) but still... I'm pretty sure the quality of the brews helped at least some.

If anybody is a beer enthusiast, even if you can't get out to Montana, go where you can. Spend a few hours on the 'Net, plan a trip, get a few friends together & go enjoy a fresh brew. Many of these places were brew pubs & made decent grub, too.

It's a great time to be a beer drinker.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> If anybody is a beer enthusiast, even if you can't get out to Montana, go where you can. Spend a few hours on the 'Net, plan a trip, get a few friends together & go enjoy a fresh brew. Many of these places were brew pubs & made decent grub, too.
> 
> It's a great time to be a beer drinker.


Damn, if only I could afford the fuel to duplicate that trip in the motor home. Best part is I could take a month and have a belly full at every stop and stay the night to sleep it off! 

Lucky you, big guy. Glad you had fun. How's the butt after the ride?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Lucky you, big guy. Glad you had fun. How's the butt after the ride?



You'd love that trip one brewery/day.

Butt's fine. Even though it was somewhat shorter than the longest day (day 3, 414 miles), day one, 60 miles less, dragged a bit. Hour & a half to the Hat to catch the CMDRA motorcycle drags, then 4 hours plus through the prairies to Great Falls. All that grass and crops starts looking the same after a while, just a touch tedious. Even the rattler coiled up in the middle of the pavement north of Havre only kept your interest for a while.

Day 3, although the longest ride, moved along pretty good. There were a number of setbacks, 15 minutes here, 20 minutes there that added up to better than an hour at days end but great scenery & twisties up the Beartooth and through Yellowstone occupied your mind. Felt like there were a million tourists at the hot springs in Mammoth, crazy busy. Gal with a French accent walked up to me, wanted her picture taken with me. Said she wanted a photo with a real biker, not a poser (she was referring to her clean cut husband, who was taking the photo). Everybody in earshot laughed. Caught just a bit of rain/sleet as we were leaving the park, it actually felt refreshing in the heat. Occasional 80mph blasts on I-90 ate up some miles.

Rest of the days were 2-1/2 to 4 hours of riding, pretty laid back.

No problems with the bike, just felt like I'd lost a gear near 11,000 feet. Trip partner's bike was carbed, he felt like he'd lost two. His speedo died just north of Missoula, we checked the sensor connections at the cabin & seemed OK, took it to the dealership @ Kalispell, 45 minutes & $85 later the sensor was replaced, no further issues.

Interestingly, at fuel up time my ride took around a half US gallon more than his did. Sure, GVW is a bit higher on the Ultra (his is a Fat Boy) but I think I'm running a touch rich.


----------

